# Then and now!



## xerinx

Following on from llienas pic in the pic thread i thought i would start a thread showing our babas from their 1st cloth to now!

Heres logan-

10 weeks 1st cloth nappy-

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs291.snc3/28201_1380830635462_1072823694_31148794_3253298_n.jpg

now- 9 months

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs464.ash2/73753_1563470521345_1072823694_31627097_1723728_n.jpg


----------



## Lliena

Hehe I will put mine in here too :)


https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/200820101408-1.jpg
6 days old :)

Now at nearly 3months:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/IMAG0380.jpg

:cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Love these threads!! I just got so upset though when I went to look for photos to add and realised I don't have them. My laptop died and with it went three months of photos that I hadn't backed up- all I have are the few i'd put on facebook :cry::cry::cry: 

ANYWAY!

First fluff at 9 days old, a Tots Bots Teenyfit:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs165.snc4/37579_10150226815720648_610700647_13907608_5907911_n.jpg

And yesterday, 16 weeks old in a medium BG AIO:
(in hospital, 6 hours after his operation, how good does he look! :cloud9: he's recovering so well)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1156.snc4/149881_10150308299055648_610700647_15796438_6402469_n.jpg


----------



## Jetters

(loving the boobies too xerinx :rofl:)

also, a Flip comparison!!! LOVE these pics!!! :happydance:


9 days old in a moonbeam BG Flip:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs811.snc4/69162_10150287750005648_610700647_15416061_775995_n.jpg

3 months later, in a moonbeam BG Flip!:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs449.ash2/72242_10150287751255648_610700647_15416080_5072430_n.jpg


love my big chunky boy soooo much! 
from 6lbs at birth to 18lbs now 4 months later... :cloud9:


----------



## xerinx

Awwww jetters hun didnt mean to upset you!! But he does look gorgeous and very weel after his op!! Brave lil man!!

And avalon looked so gorgeous the thread was made after her!!! :D


----------



## xerinx

Jetters said:


> (loving the boobies too xerinx :rofl:)

shhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! :rofl: Meant to be looking at logan not my boobs!!! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

How are we meant to miss them? :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> How are we meant to miss them? :rofl:

Hahahaha they are covered compare to some pics!! :rofl: (and i dont mean dodgy ones!!)

Think i may find a pic of logan without me!!! Too much boobness being discussed!!! :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

This one better :rofl: 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs480.ash2/75358_1381810699963_1072823694_31150701_5649303_n.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres Alex at almost 4 months old in his first
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%203-4%20months/19082009711.jpg

I dont have a recent one (will get one!)


----------



## Lliena

Wow cool red eyes going on there, they match his nappy :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:


----------



## Kaites

aww I love threads like this- gorgeous babies all :cloud9:

I'll have to attempt to get an action shot of Emma later- it's getting pretty hard these days to get her to pose in fluff.


----------



## sugarpuff

4 weeks old in a bgv3 and 9 months old in a gdiaper :)
 



Attached Files:







firstfluff.jpg
File size: 175.8 KB
Views: 15









gdiaper.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lliena

aww :D


----------



## lynnikins

that g-diaper is so slim fitting i might just have to get some for the boys to go under their jeans currently i have to keep EJ's bottombumper for under his jeans and put Nate in the BBSS as thats the slimest one i have for him

ETA: my boys havent honestly changed much since being in cloth they have grown a lil and got a bit more hair but thats it lol


----------



## nicholatmn

Photo #1: Here's the first photo I ever took of her in a cloth diaper as I always had white ones and never thought to take a photo (back when we used cloth and disposables)... 6 days before she turned 2 months. 
Photo #2: Here she is last Saturday... almost 5 months old :) This is the proof as the photo hasn't come in the mail yet. :)


----------



## mandarhino

First picture I could find of her where you could see the nappy. It is peeking out of her vest and I can see that it is not poppered correctly. Ooops. 4 weeks old in a Wonderoo. 

Next picture is from last week. 17 months old in a WNSS. My tastes in nappies have clearly improved as she aged.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1595.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 20









IMG_2556.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ThatGirl

then
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs713.snc4/63317_10150255713255230_571405229_14995037_8175754_n.jpg
now
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs136.ash2/40117_10150301303770230_571405229_15846475_6427932_n.jpg


----------



## SpelmanMommy

nicholatmn said:


> Photo #1: Here's the first photo I ever took of her in a cloth diaper as I always had white ones and never thought to take a photo (back when we used cloth and disposables)... 6 days before she turned 2 months.
> Photo #2: Here she is last Saturday... almost 5 months old :) This is the proof as the photo hasn't come in the mail yet. :)

shes adorable!! where in Ga are you?? thats where i live!! ATLANTA!!! :happydance:


----------



## binxyboo

First Fluff at 8 weeks
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs316.snc4/41114_417071626454_646376454_5053367_7686079_n.jpg

Today at 20 weeks
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs471.ash2/74428_448143931454_646376454_5664758_4192520_n.jpg

I can't really see that much of a difference!!


----------



## Jetters

he has a tuft of hair now :rofl: love the new nappy! x


----------



## jessabella

awwwwwwwww I love love love all the photos...Im so so so jealous :cry:


----------



## binxyboo

Jetters said:


> he has a tuft of hair now :rofl: love the new nappy! x

he has eczma on his head, so we have to put a greasy cream on all over his head. I also use the cream to 'style' his hair in spikes etc :haha:


----------



## binxyboo

jessabella said:


> awwwwwwwww I love love love all the photos...Im so so so jealous :cry:

Not long now.
I can't wait for you to start posting pics of your Ickle Pickle in her mountains of fluff!!


----------



## Mynx

Omg how great is this thread??!?! 

I'm gonna have to take a recent one of Evie tomorrow and then dig out the first ever fluffy pic :D Not that it was all that long ago lol, she was 7 months when we started out and she's a year old in 9 days :cry:


----------



## Bayleaf

Em @ 5 months
https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac44/Caropix/DSCN5570.jpg

Em @ 9 months

https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac44/Caropix/DSCN5800.jpg

and the other day @ 13 months

https://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac44/Caropix/DSCN6239.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

this thread is great. I just wish I had taken more nappy related pictures when she was young. Em's latest nappy is fabulous.


----------



## Bayleaf

I got it in a swap. SO chuffed with it.:happydance: It's an 'Extremely Nappy' from an australian WAHM. Had never heard of them before and it's quickly becoming my all time fave.


----------



## taylors-mummy

mandarhino said:


> First picture I could find of her where you could see the nappy. It is peeking out of her vest and I can see that it is not poppered correctly. Ooops. 4 weeks old in a Wonderoo.
> 
> Next picture is from last week. 17 months old in a WNSS. My tastes in nappies have clearly improved as she aged.

sound like a stalker but am i right in saying i have seen her in the fans photos on wee notions FB?


----------



## Hayley90

Harrison at 3 days in a Peppermint Itti....
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/38056_411337690996_666070996_5077307_8326798_n.jpg

Harrison last week (almost 4 months) in a turquoise itti... There isnt much difference :rofl:
https://i890.photobucket.com/albums/ac108/hallynewman/148610_450157835996_666070996_5937944_5440021_n-2.jpg


----------



## Jetters

he looks so much like his daddy! I see a difference, he is longer :D


Emmett is suddenly looking extremely grown up!!!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Hayley90

We say he has "grown into" his newborn flab :haha:


----------



## Bayleaf

Jetters said:


> Emmett is suddenly looking extremely grown up!!!!!!!!!!! xx

Ahahahaha but not as grown up as your Kia. He looks SO cute Jetters :cloud9:
Hope he's recovering swiftly :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

aww Jets I feel so bad for you about your photos :cry:

K is getting so big, i LOVE the Flip comparison!! 

Aww teeny baby fluff is so cute...abigail in a small WNSS, and then on smallest setting Flip. Then at about 8 months in an Itti Tutto!
 



Attached Files:







WN and BL.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 14









newborn flip.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12









bubblegum itti.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## jessabella

awww she is adorable


----------



## Kota

Phoenix in his very first cloth nappy, a rockmelon itti at about 8/9wks old., 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs409.snc3/24752_419090100827_611280827_5206630_1477333_n.jpg

will go find a 'now' shot

ok, here's one from about a month ago. 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs783.snc4/66378_10150096339280828_611280827_7374810_6041621_n.jpg
and a couple of weeks ago
https://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u56/originalbluething/Nappies/DSC_1971.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Yes there's a shot on her on there. It is such a cute nappy.


----------



## Mynx

Here's Evie's "Then and Now" pics... 

First pic is of her, aged 7 months in her first ever prettie, a Spotty Dog Cushie Tushie
Second pic is of her about 2 weeks ago in a zebra BBOS

There's not much difference tbh, except she's started losing some of her baby fat on her legs :cry:
 



Attached Files:







P7160069.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 9









PA310095.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mandarhino

Loving Evie's outfit in the 2nd shot. Very stylish. 

Yes it is sad when the chub goes isn't it. M has slimmed down everywhere except for the Homer Simpson tum. She used to be the most fantastic chubster.


----------



## xerinx

Awwww all these babies making me broody :haha:


----------



## Mynx

It is sad when the chub starts disappearing :( Evie was such a podge as well :haha: She had jowls that would make the Churchill dog proud lol! 

I also love her outfit in the second pic .. the top has leggings to go with it but it's waaay cuter showing a black and white fluffy bum and black baby legs :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Erin, best get trying today hun! Good luck, lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehe im not gonna get my hopes up! Logan took a year to happen! So we will just have fun and see what happens.. although i already have newborn nappies :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

good luck with the ttc erin, i know when we start im gonna get preg right away it was a near miss this month


----------



## xerinx

Im hoping it to be straight away but i dont wanna put any pressure on us so just gonna go with the flow :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oooooh, i love this thread and seeing all the little cuties in fluff :cloud9:

Then:

https://i.imgur.com/oHP9Q.jpg

Now: (well, a couple of weeks ago!)

https://i.imgur.com/CD18u.jpg


----------



## Mynx

Jo, he's gorgeous! I love how in his first pic the velcro is actually overlapping! :haha: He's certainly filled out ;) x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

It's his legs that get me - i miss my teeny baby!


----------



## Vici

First cloth bum at about 2 weeks (once we were discharged) 
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs460.snc3/26283_430704489417_503804417_5543082_8271725_n.jpg
and a TB with cotton babies wrap
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs480.ash1/26283_430704524417_503804417_5543088_3651910_n.jpg

And a couple of weeks ago in a tiger itti :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs578.ash2/150088_10150114203354418_503804417_7794978_6092619_n.jpg
and a flip
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs662.snc4/60199_10150090791884418_503804417_7359404_7965810_n.jpg


----------



## sugarpuff

she has a much better shoe collection than me !! :)


----------



## vixy

Vici i love the ones in her nappy and little shoes hehe x


----------



## Vici

She is obsessed with shoes and bags - i didn't realise it was genetic :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Lol!! Vici, my eldest was like that! It was always my shoes that she was obessessed with tho! She'd trot around with a pair of my shoes on and an oversized handbag over her shoulder! It was great to watch :D 
She's still obssessed with shoes and bags even now and she's 18 :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Fab thread! I'm loving the little newborn pics, I wish I'd started him in cloth when Lucas was diddy.

Here's his first, about 4 months in an Itti..
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/untitled-2.jpg

Latest, Christmas WNOS his dad got him..
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/nightcharm/xmas.jpg


----------



## flubdub

Bump!


----------



## xerinx

Wow i made this ages ago!! Off to find some pics now!!
Lil logan-
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/75358_1381810699963_1072823694_31150701_5649303_n.jpg
Logan last week-
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207674_1811484281534_1072823694_32068489_6516669_n.jpg


----------



## binxyboo

woah.
I did post in this thread when it forst started before christmas, so here is an updated pic!

First fluff at 8 weeks old
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/41114_417071626454_646376454_5053367_7686079_n.jpg

taken about a month ago
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/183226_10150092140881455_646376454_6446358_410081_n.jpg


----------



## flubdub

Oooh, VHC, I likey!


----------



## jessabella

ooo I remember I was so jelous..now I can post too!!

2 days old in her teenyfit
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/firstnappychange.jpg


4 weeks in her ittis
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/photo6.jpg

last week in her new WN
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/wn.jpg


----------



## xerinx

Seeing all these pics is just making me broody!!


----------



## jessabella

thats good..get to work :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha we will see! (been trying since oct) but hoping to get accepted for uni in sept so cant really have another yet! But whatever happens happens!!


----------



## flubdub

jessabella said:


> ooo I remember I was so jelous..now I can post too!!
> 
> 2 days old in her teenyfit
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/firstnappychange.jpg
> 
> 
> 4 weeks in her ittis
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/photo6.jpg
> 
> last week in her new WN
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v604/remyholic/wn.jpg

I LOVE that WN! Its gorgeous!
(I am a sucker for cherry stuff. My sons Cherrylicious arrived this morning :rofl:)


----------



## jessabella

me tooo..I loe cherries! and leopard...


----------



## eeyore007

Frances @ 7 months (we were late starters), with her WN collection and a few weeks ago (15 months ish) in our latest WN, mushrooms and psychadelic minkee!
 



Attached Files:







04092010_001.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









P1040909.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 8









P1040781.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Elphaba

Both in Flips for comparison.

This was the first ever time he wore a cloth nappy at 3 months old and around 12lb I think
https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/firstflip.jpg

And this was yesterday at coming up for 7 months and around 16 and a half lb
https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0830.jpg

His hands are over the waist of the nappy a bit in the second one but you can see he has only moved up one set of snaps on the waist and none on the rise yet, though think I might move him up a rise setting soon looking at those pictures.


----------



## tannembaum

deleted.


----------



## kate.m.

Travis in an ivory itti SIO. Even tho they really didnt work for us at all, ive still had to keep this as it was his first ever cloth nappy!! He was 3 days old in this pic.

Then in a hollow oak (i think?! I get a bit confused with fitted brands!) That was 2 months ago, when he was 8 months old & is the most recent nappy pic i can find! Might have to take another 2moz!
 



Attached Files:







34514_433411897188_591897188_5810333_2619839_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









184947_10150146855527189_591897188_8136536_1471142_n.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------

